# Spray on tyre dressing



## Trooperman (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all...
Can anyone recommend a good quality spray on tyre dressing?, it's needed for big knobbly 4x4 tyres so has to be a spray on type.
Many thanks for any advice.
Pete


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

See my lucas oil tyre & trim shine review in this thread. Other good options are obsession wax nero and slickrims tyre dressing.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle is a great product.
I spray onto a paint brush and apply it that way :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolf's chemicals blackout
Just spray on and walk away. No need for buffing or removing excess


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Mothers Reflections Tire Care or 3M Tyre Restorer. Both leave a great finish and are easily applied via a paint brush.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Belated... But Welcome to the Forum...

There is also the old Carplan Tyre Slick... That is simply spray on and walk away.


----------



## Trooperman (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, not used to forums being this active !, thanks for the welcome and the options guys 👍


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Only one I can think of is Chemical Guys do a spray dressing never used it though


----------



## Trooperman (Jul 20, 2015)

It would appear Gyeon tire dressing is good gear, all reviews are excellent, but no dealers have got any in stock, so ordered some Slickrims tyre dressing from Waxaddict, I'll let you know what it's like.
Thanks again for your suggestions 
Pete


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Trooperman said:


> It would appear Gyeon tire dressing is good gear, all reviews are excellent, but no dealers have got any in stock, so ordered some Slickrims tyre dressing from Waxaddict, I'll let you know what it's like.
> Thanks again for your suggestions
> Pete


Got a new gyeon tire bottle home and a half full one , mdepending where you life happy to swap or sell it !


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

For 4x4 would say high style due to value and quality


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Slick rims is good. I personally apply it the normal way to prevent waste. Just spray on a sponge applicator and spread around the tyre. No need to work in at it dries into the tyre, use less product this way.


----------



## Trooperman (Jul 20, 2015)

Applicators are not an option, the side walls are very knobbly, would be near impossible to do


----------



## Trooperman (Jul 20, 2015)

obelix1 said:


> Got a new gyeon tire bottle home and a half full one , mdepending where you life happy to swap or sell it !


Thanks for the offer, how much posted for the full bottle 👍


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Another vote for mothers but my fave at the moment is Adams tire shine, check the vid on their thread they use a big 4x4 tyre to demo.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

An old sponge should work fine Trooperman, no reason why you shouldn't be able to spread it around the tyre. It's not thick, it spreads like water.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Check out AG's latest Pro tyre dressing - applied with brush. I use old bit of sponge from a settee inner works on my 4x4 knobblies!


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

I use a tyre shine which I buy from a company on eBay.
Have been using it now for probably 10 years +!!!!
It's called trafalgar super rubber dressing.
Costs about £20 for 5 litres and it'll last a very very long time (years)!!!
I use an old flask cup and half fill it and then use a tyre brush (you could use a paint brush) and it gives the tyres a great, long lasting shine.
I tired other more expensive ones when I started out mobile valeting full time a few months back, but they weren't a patch on this stuff.
What doesn't get used in the cup gets poured back into the tin!!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Chris221273 - does this stay on the tyre or do you get any sprayoff after application? I have never heard of this Trafalgar product.

Anyone else use it?


----------



## eric272 (May 18, 2013)

NEVER spray "dressings" on tyres.Spray onto a sponge then apply to tyre.I buy cheap washing sponge/scouring pads and cut them into 2 or 3's.The spray ALWAYS ends up on the bodywork.Spray onto a pad first,then wipe.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

been using gyeon tire for ages considering it comes in 400ml a bottle last ages but have just bought some slickrims on the back some good reviews


----------



## Trooperman (Jul 20, 2015)

eric272 said:


> NEVER spray "dressings" on tyres.Spray onto a sponge then apply to tyre.I buy cheap washing sponge/scouring pads and cut them into 2 or 3's.The spray ALWAYS ends up on the bodywork.Spray onto a pad first,then wipe.


The tyres have big blocks on the sidewalks and are 33" in diameter, Would be a nightmare and take ages applying with a sponge, I always thought that's why there's spray on types rather than a gel


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Trooperman said:


> The tyres have big blocks on the sidewalks and are 33" in diameter, Would be a nightmare and take ages applying with a sponge, I always thought that's why there's spray on types rather than a gel


why dont you buy a cheap pasting brush from b&q and use that to evenly drag out a small mist from a spray ? should work as well as a sponge inwould guess ?

just an idea.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Obsession Wax Nero is really good stuff. It comes in a 500ml spray bottle @ £9.95+p&p.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

C-Max said:


> Obsession Wax Nero is really good stuff. It comes in a 500ml spray bottle @ £9.95+p&p.


I just came on to post the same thing :thumb:


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Armourall tyre foam, spray on and walk away, come back 5 minutes later after you made yourself a drink and there now nice and shiny 

I've been using the stuff for years now. great show shine, not that expensive, doesn't seem to have a great deal of flick up or any at all once left for a while to set


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I use tyreslik. 4 quid in asda. Lasts as long as other stuff I've tried . sprays on. Does the job


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I use orchard autocare glitz, ziano z16 and carpro Perl. However for huge tyres I'd go for Autosmart High Style. You'll get 5 litres for about 25 or 30 odd quid iirc from your local rep. 

On another note, I've never really been a fan of spraying on dressings. It'll blow up the side of your car and also end up on the alloys. A little pot and a paint brush will work wonders and prevent any overspray. 

Any pics of the vehicle in question?

Cooks


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

What's the durability of high style like? I've heard the soft99 black black is supposed to be good stuff


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It isn't bad chum - hard to say in current weather conditions as I can't keep anything clean for more than about a day tbh. In fairness though, nothing really lasts this time of year as it very quickly get a covered in crud. I always reapply after a wash. In summer it easily would last about a week, although I usually wash the cars twice a week lol. 

The glitz is great stuff in that it completely dries into the rubber while maintaining a really nice shine. Can be layered too. Zaino z16 is good but a little runny for my liking and the Perl is something similar. Perl can be diluted depending on what you're dressing. 

If I had huge tyres I'd definitely go for the High Style bud. It's the most cost effective. 

Cooks


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I use Car pro PERL. Great finish, dilutable (I use it 1:1 on the tires, 1:5 on exterior trim and 1:10 in interior), and it will last a good week on the tires and it wont sling at all.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

james_death said:


> Belated... But Welcome to the Forum...
> 
> There is also the old Carplan Tyre Slick... That is simply spray on and walk away.


^ This :thumb:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/90998/best-tyre-shine-2015
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p//...rior-cleaning/tyre-shine/?553772260&0&cc5_110


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

I use autoglym. Pretty average I reckon looks good for a few days...


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Chris221273 - does this stay on the tyre or do you get any sprayoff after application? I have never heard of this Trafalgar product.
> 
> Anyone else use it?


Once applied I gently wipe over with a microfibre cloth to take any excess off, and job done, no spray up the side of the vehicle, and it will last weeks, not days!!!
Honestly, I have no affiliation to these people, but I'd never use anything else.
And it can be used on plastic trims too, and follow the same rules, but apply with a cloth, then dry off with a microfibre cloth.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't spray it on. Please. Don't. 

Cooks


----------

